# Finished making my first wood ring last night



## Ecurb (Mar 1, 2016)

comments on how I can improve are welcome.


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

I think you did good my self.I want to try to make one my self someday.But I have to much going on right now to ever start on one.


----------

